# creer une clé usb avec un OS/linux live pour Mac Intel



## patrick.2 (10 Septembre 2014)

Hello 

vu que j'ai cherché un peu comment faire, voici la procédure pour utiliser une clé usb live contenant un Os style Mageia . cette technique necessite deux clés usb.
la première sera crée comme d'habitude, moi j'utilise dd .
on verifie l'emplacement de la clé :

on insert la clé puis dans le terminal :
on utilise la commande : diskutil list 

Mac-mini-de-Patrick:~ patrick$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *7.7 GB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data PATRICK                 7.5 GB     disk1s2
Mac-mini-de-Patrick:~ patrick$

donc dev/disk1 dans mon cas.

on "démonte" la clé ensuite : 

diskutil unmountDisk /dev/disk1 

puis on utilise dd pour copier le fichier .iso sur la clé :

dd if=/Users/patrick/Desktop/téléchargements/Mageia.iso of=/dev/disk1 bs=4096

Mac Os crie aprés ca => ignorer 

ensuite on télécharge " A     USB flash drive image file* "
*
ici : http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/getting.html

donc : refind-flashdrive-0.8.3.img par exemple ma version

on insert la deuxième clé sur le même port donc donc toujours /dev/disk1 sera utilisé.

on la démonte :

diskutil unmountDisk /dev/disk1 

puis 

dd if=/Users/patrick/Desktop/télécgargements/refind-flashdrive-0.8.3.img of=/dev/disk1 bs=4096

la deuxième clé est crée :love:

on peut la retirer quand c'est fini

on arrete le Mac, on insert les deux clés sur les ports du Mac intel
on demarre et aussitot aprés le bruit du demarrage on appuie sans relacher sur "alt"
on va se retrouver avec des option de demarrage, choisir EFI
ensuite on retrouve notre clé usb a choisir parmis les options et on valide.

voilà, notre Os live demare ...

amusez vous bien


----------

